# another batch



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

My angelfish spawn again.

dp


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice size spawn. Pour the food to them and keep the water clean. I assume you are doing large daily water changes since there is no filter.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

wow fry already... or are these other ones than the pics of the adult s you howed us ?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

This is from a previous spawn.
dp


----------

